# Fix curb rash



## Costa (May 29, 2011)

So I need to repair the curb rash on my rims. I've seen that thread on an Audi forum on someone fixed it all with bondo and stuff. But I'd rather have someone who's actually done it tell me what to do. I'm just planning on getting the rims looking at least 8/10 not perfect but good enough to not worry about.

Is bondo the way to go?


----------



## autobox_pro (Feb 27, 2012)

no! Absolutely not. You have to think...every time your wheel goes over a bump, rock, stick, hole, driveway apron, speed bump, virtually anything that is on whatever road you are driving, there is a vibration that is sent through the rim. 90% of the little stuff you dont even feel due to suspension...That vibration will cause that bondo to crack, and or fall off....Bondo uses a heat activated hardener to harden. Using bondo on thin body panels the hardener will actually heat up the accepting surface to secure a "bond". Typically wheels are mag or aluminum...both non ferrous metals which will dissipate the heat and cool faster than sheet metal thus resulting in a non secure bond eventually causing cracking and separation...add that with all the vibration and jarring your wheels encounter with day to day driving..Bondo wont last 1 mile or 2 minutes..either way.. 

Now, I have personally used a metal filler and some filing and sanding to clean up curb rash. below is a list of materials I used
metal filler
Steel wool, or SOS pad with nothing on it
pop cycle stick - anything really..just to apply the filler
assortment of different grit sand paper..
a file or dremel tool with attachments...works faster than a file..
and primer and paint..

add filler
let it sit to dry..use filler directions for length of time
file down excess filler 
sand down to the contour of the rim...Mind the curves..
use you rough grit sandpaper first...gradually change to the lighter stuff
once sanded down good...use SOS pad or wool to scuff entire wheel and then primer and paint.


----------



## LacktheBoost (Jan 19, 2012)

I've used bondo for repairing the curb rash on my old OEM G35 wheels, it lasted until the day I sold my car, which was about 4 years after I did the repair.


----------

